#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Copy or fill down in Access columns

## kingjasonwill

Hi guys

Is there any way to copy down or fill down a column in MS Access?
E.g. copying a value e.g. small down a about 30 rows?

Many thanks in advance

----------


## davesexcel

Can you not select the table, and then copy rows in there?

----------


## kingjasonwill

No sorry, I didn't make it clear, I meant copying individual field/ record set
e.g. like in excel where you can copy the value of a siingle record, e.g. copying A1 and pasting it down B1- Z1 (for example)- but in access?

----------


## ConneXionLost

Hi kingjasonwill,

There is a keyboard shortcut.

To insert the value from the same field in the previous record:  CTRL+APOSTROPHE (')

 Cheers,

----------

